# Specialized 2011 FACT fork recall



## sadoering (Aug 7, 2011)

I purchased a base model 2011 Tricross in late July, and everything was going great once I replaced the stock chain (with SRAM) and got everything adjusted just right. Almost 1000 miles so far...

Then I received a card from the LBS (after noticing this online) that Specialized has recalled all of the front forks on all 2011 Tricross models and others - a brake boss issue. The only recourse is for a replacement fork - solid black, no other options. I've had no issues with the stock fork - and I don't brake hard in front generally. (I'm 6'0" - 185 lbs)

Anybody else in this situation? Have you done the replacement fork option? Or are you leaving it alone? Trying for a replacement...?

Just curious - I've not seen much online about this other than the recall notices and some discussion on some UK bike forums.

Thanks!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

You may want to cross-post (intentional) in the cross forum.

Wish I could help.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

sadoering said:


> I've had no issues with the stock fork - and I don't brake hard in front generally.


"Generally" isn't really good enough when it comes to braking. It's that one time when you really have to stop unexpectedly and the max braking force that you will have to use that you have to consider. It sounds like the failure mode involves the brake assembly breaking off and potentially going into the wheel. You will then stop very quickly, fly over the bars, crash on the ground and then presumably be impacted by whatever it was that you were braking to avoid. I don't think you have any choice other than to take up Specialized on their replacement fork.

I suspect that you haven't heard much discussion about it because the recall notice has only recently gone out. They have a phone number that you can call.


----------



## sadoering (Aug 7, 2011)

*Decided to have fork replaced*

I went ahead with the fork replacement - my LBS had ordered the fork that Specialized was offering. It appears to be the same fork as the 2012 Tricross Sport/Comp models and was done up in a black top smoothed out to a clearcoat finish on the lower section - so that the carbon fiber weave is visible in a medium dark gray shade. While not the original color, I think it looks nice now that I see it on the bike. The brake boss mounts appear to have been significantly "beefed up" with a larger metal plate and mounting area. 

More importantly - I think the ride quality has improved when compared to the original fork - it feels more responsive and smoother that the original fork. Subtle differences - but noticeable. Maybe the forks were redesigned between 2011 and 2012 in some way beyond the brake boss mounts?

I'm satisfied - color aside, I think Specialized has provided a replacement of higher quality that the original. 

Anybody else find the same with their replacement forks?


----------

